# Science Jobs



## Neasa_o (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if there \rew many science jobs in Oz


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Neasa_o said:


> Does anyone know if there \rew many science jobs in Oz


Australia is renowned to some extent for many scientists and research type people heading overseas to get experience/employment and it'll depend in some part on what area you want to consider and what background you have.
WE do have the CSIRO, Antartic Department and various federal and state government environmental and health departments that are probably the major employers and then there'll be a number of chemical orientated manufacturing companies that'll have small research teams.


----------

